# Colubrids > Hognose >  Western hognose????

## I<3Dreamsicles

Ok...
How big do they get!?!?! Ive read males are around 20" full grown and females can get to 3' 
What would be a good size tank for a male if they dont get big? 

I also read that they will do well in low humidity like 20% or something like that, but what about higher humidity? 

Just thinking of future possibilities because I would like to get a boa next, but since they get bigger i probably cant get one yet, so a hog would be a good one to get untill then.

----------

iloveleucie63 (08-11-2009)

----------


## RedDevil

They stay pretty small. I have mine in ARS hatchling racks, and it seems fine for all but my large females. 

As far as humidity goes, they do like it very low. High humidity is definately NOT an option.

----------


## leper65

My yearling male is about 14" long right now, I have him in a 5 gal tank right now and he's doing great. The humidity is 40% - 50% in the summer and lower in the winter...whatever the house is at.  He will be moving to a 10 Gal permanently, probably in the spring when my '09 Pine Snake outgrows the 10 Gal.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> They stay pretty small. I have mine in ARS hatchling racks, and it seems fine for all but my large females. 
> 
> As far as humidity goes, they do like it very low. High humidity is definately NOT an option.


Well, where i live its sort of high, i can leave my BP cage not sprayed or anything and it usually stays around 50% but its covered on the top. 




> My yearling male is about 14" long right now, I have him in a 5 gal tank right now and he's doing great. The humidity is 40% - 50% in the summer and lower in the winter...whatever the house is at.  He will be moving to a 10 Gal permanently, probably in the spring when my '09 Pine Snake outgrows the 10 Gal.


Cool. Thats a good size. I just want one to be another one thats easier to care for (i was also thinking about a corn snake), and since theyre smaller it cuts down on costs, and I already have 3 un-used 10g tanks. Could most males be kept in a 10g tank?

----------

iloveleucie63 (08-11-2009)

----------


## Neal

> My yearling male is about 14" long right now, I have him in a 5 gal tank right now and he's doing great. The humidity is 40% - 50% in the summer and lower in the winter...whatever the house is at.  He will be moving to a 10 Gal permanently, probably in the spring when my '09 Pine Snake outgrows the 10 Gal.


That tank is a bit to small don't you think? I have my 10"ish long rufous in a 10 gal long and i'm fixing to have to put him in a 20 because I think he's about to outgrow out.

I would say for a male western hognose, a 20 gal long would be perfect size for him as an adult.

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (08-10-2009)

----------


## leper65

> That tank is a bit to small don't you think? I have my 10"ish long rufous in a 10 gal long and i'm fixing to have to put him in a 20 because I think he's about to outgrow out.
> 
> I would say for a male western hognose, a 20 gal long would be perfect size for him as an adult.


If he only gets 20" long, I think the 10 will be fine.  I really don't think he'll need a 30" long tank like the 20 gal long, but if it looks like he does, he'll get one.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> How big do they get!?!?! Ive read males are around 20" full grown and females can get to 3' 
> What would be a good size tank for a male if they dont get big?


Males barely grow 2 ft. long, and females barely get 3 ft. long. For a male, a 10 gallon can last it it's entire life. That's what I like about the males ;]




> I also read that they will do well in low humidity like 20% or something like that, but what about higher humidity?


The humidity level for them can be 40% at the most, anything above that shouldn't be too good. They live in dry climates, where the air is not very humid. So if you do get a Western Hog, make sure the humidity doesn't get over 40%. 




> Just thinking of future possibilities because I would like to get a boa next, but since they get bigger i probably cant get one yet, so a hog would be a good one to get untill then.


Hogs make great pets, and are so adorable. I've had mine for a week and 2 days and I just love him to death. They have quite some personalities too :] They also will rarely bite, but if they do you shouldn't let them chew on you.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> The humidity level for them can be 40% at the most, anything above that shouldn't be too good. They live in dry climates, where the air is not very humid. So if you do get a Western Hog, make sure the humidity doesn't get over 40%. 
> 
> 
> Hogs make great pets, and are so adorable. I've had mine for a week and 2 days and I just love him to death. They have quite some personalities too :] They also will rarely bite, but if they do you shouldn't let them chew on you.


Thats good cause I think thats like the normal humidity of my room. lol. 

I like hogs, i really like the albino ones too but morphs are to expensive. I like normals though.  I dont think id want him to chew on me   :Very Happy:

----------

iloveleucie63 (08-11-2009)

----------


## cobweb2000

> Ok...
> How big do they get!?!?! Ive read males are around 20" full grown and females can get to 3' 
> What would be a good size tank for a male if they dont get big?


They are not large snakes but they are very active.  You could physically house a male in a 10g for life, but I think hoggies appreciate some extra space (once they are adults--obviously for a juvie you'll want to use a small enclosure).  I have a yearling female that just looks cramped in her 10g so she'll be getting an upgrade soon.

They are amusing little animals to watch, hope you get yours soon.

ps. Mine chewed on me for a little while and I was fine.  Two teeny little pinpricks of blood and I never felt the initial bite (which is why I didn't realize she was chewing on me).  She did look adorable trying to swallow my finger though.   :Smile:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Thats good cause I think thats like the normal humidity of my room. lol. 
> 
> I like hogs, i really like the albino ones too but morphs are to expensive. I like normals though.  I dont think id want him to chew on me


Lol, that's a good thing.

Especially if you may be allergic to the saliva, letting the Hog keep chewing you and pumping the saliva into your system wouldn't be the best choice to do.

I live in Arizona, where it's both hot and humid which makes it perfect for a Hog. My Hog is doing very well actually, I fed him last Thursday and he did not refuse it at all. He went right for it too. The funny thing is he doesn't strike he just takes it :].

----------


## sg1trogdor

Yes hogs are good little snakes.  They are rather hardy.   Not to mention those little faces.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> Yes hogs are good little snakes.  They are rather hardy.   Not to mention those little faces.


I love the faces. And their patterns.  :Smile:

----------

iloveleucie63 (08-11-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I love the faces. And their patterns.


I'm on the same page with ya.

They are just so docile and adorable. Their little faces and upturned snouts just catch me off gaurd. They are just such amazing snakes.

----------


## .:LRG:.VinTaGe1947

> I'm on the same page with ya.
> 
> They are just so docile and adorable. Their little faces and upturned snouts just catch me off gaurd. They are just such amazing snakes.


i can not understand how people do not like the look of them

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Me either but thoes people exist.   :Very Happy:

----------

iloveleucie63 (08-11-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> i can not understand how people do not like the look of them


People say they look ugly and stuff but they are beautiful, don't know how they could say such a thing.

----------


## iloveleucie63

> Me either but thoes people exist.


i dont think they look that good.  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> i dont think they look that good.


well i didnt wanna mention any names but as you can see here, he did it for me.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

I love leucie forgot to mention that he doesnt like MOST snakes. Kids crazy... 

What. He likes ball pythons and Brazilian rainbow boas. Thats about it. and just today he said if he though he could handle it he would get a retic. but he cant handle it. not the truth anyways...


 :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:

----------


## Neal

> If he only gets 20" long, I think the 10 will be fine.  I really don't think he'll need a 30" long tank like the 20 gal long, but if it looks like he does, he'll get one.


No I would really say 10 gal isn't fine. The 10 gal tanks are quite small. The minimum tank size sufficent for adult hognoses are 10 gal yes, however it's not really recommended.

----------


## RedDevil

> Lol, that's a good thing.
> 
> Especially if you may be allergic to the saliva, letting the Hog keep chewing you and *pumping the saliva into your system* wouldn't be the best choice to do.
> 
> I live in Arizona, where it's both hot and humid which makes it perfect for a Hog. My Hog is doing very well actually, I fed him last Thursday and he did not refuse it at all. He went right for it too. The funny thing is he doesn't strike he just takes it :].


It isn't the saliva that you need to worry about...





> No I would really say 10 gal isn't fine. The 10 gal tanks are quite small. The minimum tank size sufficent for adult hognoses are 10 gal yes, however it's not really recommended.



Ten gallons is fine.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> It isn't the saliva that you need to worry about...


Idk whats right but I thought brian (dont know the spelling) from BHB (snakebytes) said that venom is just a specalized type of saliva. So.... it would be.  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

> It isn't the saliva that you need to worry about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten gallons is fine.


I would never put an adult hog in a 10 gal, that's just me. A 10 gal is too small for an adult hog, atleast for me.

----------

cobweb2000 (08-12-2009),WickedBalls (08-16-2009)

----------


## RedDevil

> Idk whats right but I thought brian (dont know the spelling) from BHB (snakebytes) said that venom is just a specalized type of saliva. So.... it would be.


This about sums it up.




> I would never put an adult hog in a 10 gal, that's just me. A 10 gal is too small for an adult hog, atleast for me.


It's cool that you wouldn't, but that doesn't mean it isn't right. I could put a Hog in a 100 gallon, and refuse to use anything less, but that doesn't mean it isn't overkill.

----------


## Neal

Right, but some of us actually like to provide a decent amount of space. Not all of us want to put a 20"+ Adult hog in a 10 gallon.

That's like making your bathroom your bedroom.

----------


## RedDevil

Yes, because people are _so_ similar to snakes... And I could live quite comfortably in my bathroom, but I suppose it is a bit bigger than most.  :Razz: 

My point is, while it is nice that you like to put your snakes in more spacious enclosures, let's not pretend they need it. There is no need to tell someone the enclosure is too small just because it isn't what _you_ would use. If it is sufficient, then that is all there is to it. No need to go passing opinions off as facts.

----------


## Neal

If you really think about it for an adult hognose, A 10 gal is good for a male, I wouldn't use it as a few others wouldn't. A female gets larger however, and a 10 gal isn't sufficent. I never passed any opinions as facts, I said 10 gal can be used, however I would not.

----------


## RedDevil

I was mostly referring to your initial post where it simply said they weren't alright to use.  I completely agree that most females need bigger, though.

----------


## Neal

> I was mostly referring to your initial post where it simply said they weren't alright to use.  I completely agree that most females need bigger, though.


I don't believe I said that they were not alright to use, and if I did, it was a mistype, I was probably thinking something else and typing, and got confused. For a male yes a 10 gal can be used, I still however wouldn't, but like I said, that's just me. A 10 gal for a female is definately too small.

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

I will jump in here and say that the one thing to remember about hognoses is that they are active, on the go snakes. They USE the space you give them. My little boy sledge, he crawls around all day and never, ever stops! He digs, he moves stuff around, but he is very active most of the time, Ever since he was a little egglette. You could keep a similar sized snake that is less active in a small enclosure and that snake would be completely comfortable. An adult female will grow far too large for a 10 gallon, in my opinion, even a 20 long. Similar to female ribbon snakes, they actually get a lot bigger than people think they may. A male COULD live in a 10 gallon but I personally would bump him up once he was nearing full grown simply because they LIKE space and use it. They don't absolutely need it but I have no doubts that in a ten gallon tank, my male would be climbing glass all day long.

----------


## Neal

> I will jump in here and say that the one thing to remember about hognoses is that they are active, on the go snakes. They USE the space you give them. My little boy sledge, he crawls around all day and never, ever stops! He digs, he moves stuff around, but he is very active most of the time, Ever since he was a little egglette. You could keep a similar sized snake that is less active in a small enclosure and that snake would be completely comfortable. An adult female will grow far too large for a 10 gallon, in my opinion, even a 20 long. Similar to female ribbon snakes, they actually get a lot bigger than people think they may. A male COULD live in a 10 gallon but I personally would bump him up once he was nearing full grown simply because they LIKE space and use it. They don't absolutely need it but I have no doubts that in a ten gallon tank, my male would be climbing glass all day long.


I remember when I had a smaller one, I kept him/her on aspen and it was always neat how the aspen was all flattened out, and you could see the burrow holes.

----------

